# HELP. I really need some advice on how to remove an over the range microwave!



## justmeee (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 9 year old GE JVM1660SB over the range microwave that needs to be serviced. The problem is that it seems to be stuck in place in the mounting plate behind it. I've read the installation manual at least 3 times now trying to figure out why it won't budge. I know that it sits on 4 "tabs" at the bottom back and these tabs go through into the microwave and secure it in place. And I also know that after loosening the 3 screws at the top of the cabinet above it that it should just be able to be lifted slowly out while tilting the top of the microwave out a bit. The problem is that after removing the 3 screws, this microwave won't move at all. There is NO give in any direction. It's like it is bolted in! I have taken off the exhaust duct and the vent above the door to look for any screws that would be holding in place and I see nothing. I have even taken off the bottom of the microwave to look, and again I see nothing (just the 4 tabs from the moutning plate that the bottom of the microwave is resting on. Would someone even have a clue as to why this thing won't move?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

you're right. this is a self contained unit, hooked at the bottom and bolted at the top... if this is exhausted to outside-is the flange from m/o exhaust sticking up through cabinet?? did original installers not bottom a screw out on mounting plate and now it's caught on m/o back panel??...in any event, make sure you protect the oven surface below m/o and have two people when this finally comes out- in case it comes out in a hurry.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Once you get it loose, are you sure you want to try to service a 9 year old microwave oven?

If your appliance installer was progressive, there may be a protective, bracket or two hiding behind your appliances. They are mandatory now for new appliance installation should you or a kid try to pull things down on you, when say, trying to yank the overhead microwave loose like you are now? 

I was the PMT for a Sears store for a time and part of my job was running around to make sure all new appliances in the store had such brackets. Its been awhile but I think they were designed against pulling forward on them. As I remember? I think if you either lift up down or side to side, you should be able to free things?

Part of my other job as PMT was deciding whether people should spend money on servicing 9 year old microwaves (used every day, gaskets blown, carousel not turning like it used too), vacuum cleaners, televisions, lawnmowers, snowblowers and stuff. I would write the service orders if they insisted. Or I would help them through the online parts ordering system to try to fix things themselves. I usually worked on warranty stuff personally in house but every now and then I would step in for those emotionally attached to things. 

Trust me, once you get that 9 year old microwave loose? You cannot afford to pay for renovating it. Recycle it responsibly. News of death is hard to hear at Christmastime. I know. 

Good news is? What woman wouldn't want a nice new appliance for Christmas? Slip her a bottle of one of the celebrity perfumes and you will be fine.


----------



## justmeee (Dec 22, 2009)

There is an exhaust vent at the top and that was removed too so I know that it's not part of the problem holding this thing in. And unfortunately, I bought this house 6 months ago and the kitchen was remodeled about 10 years ago so I don't have a clue as to who or how it was installed. It does look like it's all stock, the mounting plate, etc. There is just something holding that thing in there so snug that after the 3 large screws holding it in from the top are removed, it won't even budge a fraction of an inch ... no play whatsoever. 

And I have a service contract for the house. I pay a minimum and they fix it. The problem is that they can't remove it to fix it! When I am able to finally get it out, I do have to option of "buying out" the repair which I just might do and buy a new one. But first things first ...... that sucker has to come out!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Justmee,
If you took the three screws out and disconnected the exhaust, it should come out. A couple of things come to mind. If you are using a top mounted exhaust, the damper plate that is mounted to the top of the unit may be hanging up in the cutout in the bottom of the cabinet. 
If the people were frying a lot of stuff, there may be grease that got in there over the years. You may have to break the seal. 
I would check the cutout area and if the plate is wedged in there somehow, take a screwdriver or small pry bar and pry between the cutout sides and the plate. Make sure somebody is hanging onto the unit while you are doing this. The other thing to try and break it loose is to take a thin ridgid putty knife (5 in 1 painter's tool works well) and carefully try to insert it between the cabinet front where the microwave touches, and the microwave. Tap it in between with a hammer, gently, give it a wiggle, and see if the unit starts to loosen up. 
There shouldn't be anything else holding it. Let us know what happens.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## justmeee (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally got it out this morning. We had to unscrew the bottom, bend the 4 tabs down a bit, and then give it a couple of taps on the top to loosen it and then pull it out without having to lift it up too much first. thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

A perfect example of how/why DIY takes 4 times as long as you expect and costs 3 times as much money. Congrats (CLAP CLAP CLAP).


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you got it out. Now go get a new one and retire that one to the great appliance graveyard. 
Now you know why I always tell my customers "If it were easy, everyone would be doing it.":laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

so what was holding it in, just tight fit?? now you have to worry about remounting it??


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Jacques said:


> so what was holding it in, just tight fit?? now you have to worry about remounting it??


And remember what I said, I think overhead microwaves have to have the protection brackets in all US States now. Make sure your new one comes with one. I suppose it is overkill but I guess such brackets are a good idea. A microwave does get used a lot in many homes and tugged and yanked at a lot.


----------

